
Swift API Design Guidelines - rayshan
https://swift.org/documentation/api-design-guidelines/
======
sdegutis
It's really clever how they have an official variation of Markdown as the
official comment documentation format.

------
cballard
To help with documentation, install VVDocumenter:
[https://github.com/onevcat/VVDocumenter-
Xcode](https://github.com/onevcat/VVDocumenter-Xcode)

I've changed my trigger from "///" to "////" so that I can write "///"
comments manually if I want to.

\-----

Some things I might add:

\- If possible, use a protocol as the base for all functionality. Generally,
this is named "FooType".

\- If you provide a "FooType", provide a type-erased "AnyFoo" as well.

------
coin
This website renders pretty crappy on an iPad.

